# How to search within a thread?



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

It’s less than obvious to me, so I’ll ask: How do you search within a thread in this new format?

For example, if you open Nefertiti’s mouthpiece thread, how would you search for a particular ‘piece?

Another example would be searching the “What’s Your Tenor Setup?” thread of 1500 posts to see how many people play some obscure horn like “Borgani”.

Thanks,

George


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

On my phone I can click on the magnifying glass icon in the bar that has "Search Community" in it without anything typed in it and it will take me to the advanced search options screen. 

You might have some luck using the Boolean search method in the regular "search community" bar. For example:
+Borgani, +Nefertiti, +Tenor, +mouthpiece, -alto
Basically put a "+" in front of ever key word it must include in the search and a "-" in front of ever word you don't want included in the search. Just put a comma after the word like I did in the example. BTW I searched " +Borgani, +Nefertiti, +Tenor, +mouthpiece, -alto" and only got one result back... This thread.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

There is a trick to it.

while you are in the thread enter your search term first. Then you should have the option to search the thread.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yes, enter


Pete Thomas said:


> There is a trick to it.
> 
> while you are in the thread enter your search term first. Then you should have the option to search the thread.


very good

entering " trick " gives a menu with 3 options 
Search " trick" across the entire site
Search trick in this forum ( which means in this sub forum really)
Search trick in this discussion ( which is what Dr. G wants)

Works perfectly


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> Works perfectly


If somewhat unintuitively. It ought to give those option without having to enter the search term, and I have already mentioned this to VS


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> somewhat unintuitively


I missed it because I sort of assumed the stuff dropping down was suggested or 
predictive searches like Google does. So, for me, wrong intuition!

Seems ok to me, once one gets it.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Ye


Pete Thomas said:


> There is a trick to it.
> 
> while you are in the thread enter your search term first. Then you should have the option to search the thread.


Got it!

Thanks, Pete, and everyone else that contributed here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

FYI we have an FAQ for this also, more under the upper right-hand drop-down if you guys have other questions. 








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Near the top of the community, you will see a search bar.










Enter a search term or phrase and click enter on your keyboard or click the magnifying glass.

*Advanced Search*

To narrow down search results, click on "Advanced Search" after clicking the search bar.










This will allow you to choose to search titles only, add the member username who posted it or even select a specific forum to search from.

Enter your search criteria and click "Search " at the bottom.










You can also access advanced search by clicking the 3 vertical dots near the upper right-hand corner of the site and selecting "Advanced "Search"










*Search Specific Forum *

If you want to search a specific section, navigate to the forum section before entering your search term in the search bar and then select the option.










*Search Specific Discussion Thread*

If you want to search a specific discussion thread, navigate to it before entering your search term in the search bar and then select the option.










Jeff M


----------



## Meyer65 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you’re on a PC, there’s always “cntrl F” which allows you to search the page you’re on. Maybe it the best for this especially if it’s a very long thread with lots of pages but a good trick to have up your sleeve anyway.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the advanced search is nice BUT the navigatin to specific sections (being so many and the name of which not always intuitive) makes this feature (at least to me) very clumsy


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> the navigatin to specific sections (being so many and the name of which not always intuitive) makes this feature (at least to me) very clumsy


I agree, especially on mobile.

I am going to suggest that certain subforums that (I think) are rarely used or searched could be moved to the bottom of the lost so they don't get in the way. I'm thinking specifically of the *Dealer Evaluations + Technician & Business Dir.* (This has many many subforums in the list)

and *Babillard francophone de SOTW *


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Meyer65 said:


> If you're on a PC, there's always "cntrl F" which allows you to search the page you're on. Maybe it the best for this especially if it's a very long thread with lots of pages but a good trick to have up your sleeve anyway.


 Control F works on Mac too except it is called command F ( clover or apple key F) but that ONLY searches in the page that you are on, of course it wouldn't be of any help if you are searching something in a multiple pages thread

(think of the Klangbogen)

In that thread at page one if you search for Opinion you get 2 hits but if you search on the entire thread , you get pages and pages of hits









Search results for query: opinion







www.saxontheweb.net


----------

